# GRRIn FINALLY allowing Foster Homes Without a Fence!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

For seniors only but it's a great start!!!
I have been fighting this rule ever since the GRRIN board changed their requirements a couple years ago,after I had left the Board of Directors.

GRRIN is very strict about who they allow to adopt their rescue dogs. I am grateful they are strict. But we are always short on foster homes and this last year had to turn away some goldens!! This was too tragic to allow to go on.

I fought for them to allow qualified families without a fence to be able to foster seniors to free up many foster homes for younger goldens.

Well, they just decided to allow fenceless fosters of seniors so I did the first foster home visit on Saturday! It was a couple who own a small home and haven't gotten around to fencing in front and back of their yard. It is fenced on the sides. They passed and I questioned them thoroughly. Made sure they understood what a BIG step this is for GRRIN and how important it is that they ALWAYS have their senior foster golden on a leash EVERY time they take him/her outside to potty etc.

I am praying all goes well. They are very excited to get their first foster! YEA!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is excellent news! I hope it works out well so that some of the other rescues will consider it, too!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Why just look at the changes made under the Obama administration already!

Ok, that was just meant to be funny and nothing else!

Seriously! Congratulations on this landmark step and I hope we can start seeing more of this!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I never understood the fence issue.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

That's wonderful!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great step forward. I'm sure there are lots of dogs who miss out on otherwise great homes because of the fence rule.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful! I don't have a fence myself. There's very few here in Central Pennsylvania, I always wonder how that affects programs such as this.

When I first moved here, it was the first thing I noticed, no fences. I thought how on earth do people take care of their dogs! It does require adjustments but it's completely manageable. I can assure you Daisy is very safe.... well, except for that foo foo dog across the street. Funny, they're the only family on this block with a fence and yet their's is the only dog that runs loose. Have to think outside the box sometimes


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great! Our group does not require a fenced yard for fosters or adopters. If we did, then those that live in apartments, condos and townhomes would not be able to foster or adopt. Maybe because there are so many of those types of homes here, it has never been an issue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is AWESOME! SO many dogs get the short end of the stick because of such rules. What a promising change! A fence is not required to be a good dog owner!!! In fact it's a great excuse to neglect a dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

For those of you in rescue who don't require a fence for adoption: are there any special questions, etc that you ask, require besides the usual for adoptions?

Nebraska is getting more and more townhomes, exclusive neighborhoods that don't allow fences etc. I don't see GRRIN changing the adoption requirement in the near future though. I am just thrilled with this step forward. Baby steps. : )


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am not a rescue!

But, when I place dogs, I just make sure it's understood the dog cannot be off leash unsupervised EVER, and not even supervised until he's very well adjusted and trained and the area is safe.

I don't flat out say never EVER, because my own dogs are off leash all the time, including the "untrainable" sighthounds... so that'd be awfully two faced of me! I wouldn't have a dog of any breed I couldn't take off leash.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our application has a question regarding whether they have a fenced yard. It also asks how often the dog will be walked and how far. I actually turned away a potential adopter for Danny because the man said he would walk him 1/2 mile a day. I knew that Danny needed at least 4x that amount every day. But, that doesn't happen very often. I usually talk to my potential adopters about the importance of walking a dog, even when you do have a fenced in yard.

Before I started fostering, I lived in a townhome. I walked my dogs 2 miles every morning before work. Then I bought this house with a fenced in yard and totally slacked off on walks. I quit doing them completely for 5 years and just started back 1 1/2 year ago. So I have always been a proponent of not requiring a fence. They can make for a lazy owner. I know that was very true of me!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We also discuss the importance of exercise with our potential adopters.
Walks are not the only kind of exercise either.

I cannot walk far myself but I exercise my dogs by throwing the frisbee, dummy, toy whatever, over and over and over. They could probably use more exercise as could I, but we do OK.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles:

I think it is wonderful that GRRIN did this and that you interviewed the first fenceless foster family. May it be the start of big things to come!!


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Very good news!! Here's to only responsible fenceless fosters and/or adopters signing up so they don't have a reason to revoke.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

That's great news, maybe more rescues will follow suit.


----------

